
Fast, Cheap and Out of Control (1989) [pdf] - ironchief
http://people.csail.mit.edu/brooks/papers/fast-cheap.pdf
======
brrt
Fascinating to see how well a distributed architecture with relatively low
processing power coupled with abundant sensors works out. Very similar indeed
to biological systems, and quite humbling with respect to our current 'big
data' machine learning algorithms that require entire clusters. (Although
these do very different things, of course).

I expect that as these robots would become more clever, more 'implicit'
centralisation would enter the structure, much as they do in biological
organisms. But I don't know how far this line of research has ever been
followed.

